# Super urgent question



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

My flight with the family leaves in a few hours for japan.
If I put a slingshot in my checked in baggage ( no bands?), will it be confiscated?
I really don't wanna lose my beloved Haresplitter lite to airport staff.
Also, can I bring some marbles in the same bag that's gonna be checked in?
Thanks. Quick replies are much appreciated.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Should not have a problem I put my knife in check on all the time.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks!
No one questioned me when I brought one to Malaysia, but japan is a bit more strict I think.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If it is in checked baggage, it should not be a problem with the airline. There may well be regulations when your reach your destination. I am not sure about the legality of slingshots in Japan.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Charles!
Didn't lightgeoduck live in japan a few months back?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

As Charles said I don't think it will be a problem if it is in checked baggage. Safe journey and return!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Getting it on to the flight is one thing getting it through customs may be something entirely different, you shouldnt take one youre afraid of loosing because no matter what the laws are it comes down to how the custom official interprets them.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I would have just made a natural there. No use in potentially losing a favorite sling.


----------

